# Bella (Greyhound)



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

My friend's greyhound, Bella. These are some shots he took.

She's so silly, and lazy. She's pretty much a cat - all she does is sleep in awkward poses.

In the top pic you see her terrible puppy dog eyes, and her tongue sticking out as usual. Greyhound's snouts are so long sometimes their tongues fall out and they don't suck them in right away (especially when they're sleeping).


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey Bean, long time no see! Love that dog, she's beautiful, love that color fur and the last shot is great


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

she is cute.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She is one beautiful dog. I love fawn greyhounds.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh she is so beautiful!  

I love her smile


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

Aww how lovely! I love the look in her eyes!!


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

What a sweetheart! I love her colour!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww cute puppy! Nice pictures.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

She is one beautiful dog


----------



## smokie's mom (Aug 9, 2005)

beautiful dog, the first pic reminds me on a pic of my pitbull mix..here it is:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Wow. That is my IDEAL greyhound. *drools*


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

LOL the first picture is so cute!  (well, they're all cute) :wink:


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

love greyhounds sooooo pretty I have a whippet love there faces


----------

